# Whoa Black Betty........(VP-Free porn)



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

BAM BA LAM!...............I named her Black Betty.

Went and picked it up yesterday and started raping my Chaparral shorty there after.
Just have to resolve the front deraileur issue (XT 760 - low clamp ordered) and she's done.

What a different beast from the Banshee......most noticebly the looooooong wheelbase.
Probably more bike than I'll ever need, but that's OK.....room to grow.

And El Chingon, I know what you mean now by "not getting the rake you need".
This bike requires a tall fork. I had a to push the crowns on the Super T all the way up to compensate.

Without further ado, here's Black Betty:


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

that is a sleek bike


----------



## trueflyer (Jan 26, 2004)

chain looks too short. other than that: drool


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd say chain is too short!!
Your gonna rip that rear der. off if you bottom her out like that

Sweet bike man give reviews after some time on her


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

You like the grip shifters? I tried those on a Demo 8 and didn't particularly care for them. Nice build man.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Quite nasty looking, in an evil sort of way. You've got a good color scheme going there. What's your take on that shock cover? I've never seen one in actual use, are they worth the trouble? Grip Shift...been my favorite for years, and I've tried Rapidfire. The new SRAM paddle shifters might be worth a try, but I think my brain is imprinted to GripS.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

TNC said:


> Quite nasty looking, in an evil sort of way. You've got a good color scheme going there. What's your take on that shock cover? I've never seen one in actual use, are they worth the trouble? Grip Shift...been my favorite for years, and I've tried Rapidfire. The new SRAM paddle shifters might be worth a try, but I think my brain is imprinted to GripS.


I've switched to SRAM paddle shifters exclusively. Love it. None of that Rapidfire stuff.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> I'd say chain is too short!!
> Your gonna rip that rear der. off if you bottom her out like that
> 
> Sweet bike man give reviews after some time on her


Yeah I know.
The only one I had was from another bike. Getting another tomorrow.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

TNC said:


> Quite nasty looking, in an evil sort of way. You've got a good color scheme going there. What's your take on that shock cover? I've never seen one in actual use, are they worth the trouble? Grip Shift...been my favorite for years, and I've tried Rapidfire. The new SRAM paddle shifters might be worth a try, but I think my brain is imprinted to GripS.


I've always used a shock cover and gripshifts and I can't get used to triggers for some reason. Never have.
The cover keeps all the nasty red clay out of the shock. Its much easier to cover the shock than having to clean it.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I've always used a shock cover and gripshifts and I can't get used to triggers for some reason. Never have.
> The cover keeps all the nasty red clay out of the shock. Its much easier to cover the shock than having to clean it.


To each his own, right?

I could see the advantages of using a cover on a coil shock though. I hate cleaning dry mud off of my bikes.


----------



## Yeti342 (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you going to have that and the banshee or are you getting rid of the banshee?


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

sweet bike and sweet name. Thats a good song


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Yeti342 said:


> Are you going to have that and the banshee or are you getting rid of the banshee?


I'm gonna clean up the Banshee and sell it.......


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

that'd be sweet if they made a black cassette to go with the rest of the bike. it's gorgeous, but to me that cassette sticks out against the black like a srore thumb


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

nice bike.


----------



## Freshpants (Mar 20, 2004)

*Black Cassette*

IRD makes some black teflon-coated (I think) cassettes if you're really into the all black thing.
Nice build. Go ride it. 

FP


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Bam A Lam


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

i think the yellow deemax's would go perfectly with that. I'm just a big fan of yellow on black.
and that cassette would be sweet if it were black


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

VERY nice! Have fun on it E!

I's sad about the Chap, but at the same time , I feel ya... all good.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

She's beautiful! I just got back from Moab last night. Porc rim remains #1 on my all time best trails list. Let me know how that DRS chain guide ends up working. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to use for a chainguide on mine.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice man.... I like the BLACK a LOT.

And I don't think the chain is short since is in the bigest cog of the cassette...That's how supoust to be there.. right..! 

Have FUN with it.


PS.
If uf Black Betty is a lesby and need a girlfriend let me know cuz I have my Black Trola to hock her up...
They look kinda hot together...


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

hows the 24' in the back workin for you?...

the geometry looks kinda iffy on that bike but that maybe just me


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

ilikepinkbikes said:


> hows the 24' in the back workin for you?...
> 
> the geometry looks kinda iffy on that bike but that maybe just me


24 is working great and is just u...

But this thread is about Black Betty .


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow...that thing looks nice


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> wow...that thing looks nice


Thanks.

Looking good on the skinnies @ FC homeboy.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

nice rig eio
clean.
how's she riding?
you should take the stickers off the fork and the rims to enhance her blackninjabadself.
and for the sake of little baby jebus, you need to do something about those damned silver warshers on the black e13. you could've at least photoshopped them out for the rest of us.  
aahh, it hurt my eyes. oh the humanity.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Sic looking bike. Makes me jealous, I want on of those. The color scheme looks good. When are you going to get her dirty?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

where's the free porn advertised in the title of this thread?


----------



## zocchi ryder (Mar 22, 2005)

e[I said:


> o]BAM BA LAM!...............I named her Black Betty.
> 
> Went and picked it up yesterday and started raping my Chaparral shorty there after.
> Just have to resolve the front deraileur issue (XT 760 - low clamp ordered) and she's done.
> ...


Are those 2005 Jr.ts? If so are they up to par?


----------



## zocchi ryder (Mar 22, 2005)

zocchi ryder said:


> Are those 2005 Jr.ts? If so are they up to par?


sorry never mind


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

zocchi ryder said:


> Are those 2005 Jr.ts? If so are they up to par?


04 Super T w/ 05 lowers.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

VIA said:


> PS.
> If uf Black Betty is a lesby and need a girlfriend let me know cuz I have my Black Trola to hock her up...
> They look kinda hot together...


sweet i thought for sure someone would be me to this one.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Thanks.
> 
> Looking good on the skinnies @ FC homeboy.


looks are deceiving....was slippery and I was having problems


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]04 Super T w/ 05 lowers.


Bastard child. My boxxer will most likely be that way soon. See bike dooder.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> looks are deceiving....was slippery and I was having problems


Yep, lots different than that dusty dry stuff you're used to. 
That's what its like here 50% of the time. Slimy, rooty, mossy-rock techie gnar gnar.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Yep, lots different than that dusty dry stuff you're used to.
> That's what its like here 50% of the time. Slimy, rooty, mossy-rock techie gnar gnar.


oh it rained all week....socal 90 degrees


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

zerossix said:


> sweet i thought for sure someone would be me to this one.


That's too funny......but theys biatches and should be 69'ing.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> oh it rained all week....socal 90 degrees


Windrock this weekend.......never been there + 1st time out on new bike = certain death


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Windrock this weekend.......never been there + 1st time out on new bike = certain death


one word....ARMOUR


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

This here Ginga Minga wants a piece of Black Betty. Bring it on.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

zerossix said:


> sweet i thought for sure someone would be me to this one.


dude that's not how bikes do it.

they stick their ***** in the other one's ****


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Whafe said:


> This here Ginga Minga wants a piece of Black Betty. Bring it on.


booo...take off the blue stickers


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> booo...take off the blue stickers


oh, totally.
except that the stickers are structural on a manitou.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

sriracha said:


> you should take the stickers off the fork and the rims to enhance her blackninjabadself.


Funny.......my wife has been rippin on me about those stickers since I got the fork back from Zoke. 
Advice taken and good call..............she's uber-mega-kung-fu ninja now.

Get over the washers holmez..........


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Funny.......my wife has been rippin on me about those stickers since I got the fork back from Zoke.
> Advice taken and good call..............she's uber-mega-kung-fu ninja now.
> 
> Get over the washers holmez..........


i'm over the warshers, don't you remember that thread that one guy posted, complaining about the silver washers?
those stickers are "socal goth" font


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

sriracha said:


> i'm over the warshers, don't you remember that thread that one guy posted, complaining about the silver washers?
> those stickers are "socal goth" font


Yeah I remember that post, that's what I was referring to.

I thought that font was "cholo" not "goth".

*NOBODY TAKE OFFENSE TO THIS, ITS JUST A JOKE!* 
Make all the pollock jokes you want, I don't care.

1. cholo
A cholo is term implying a Hispanic male that typically dresses in chinos (khahki pants), a wifebeater sleeveless teeshirt or a flannel shirt with only the top buttoned, a hairnet, or with a bandana around the forehead, usually halfway down over the eyes. Cholos often have black ink tattoos, commonly involving Catholic imagery, or calligraphy messages or family names.

Cholos often drive low riders.
A farcical example of a cholo from the movies is Cheech, from Cheech and Chong.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I thought that font was "cholo" not "goth".


that explains the socal association, and why i refered to it as socal goth. the goth came from suburban gothic pop/punk rockers dressed in all black with cholo graffiti style tattos i guess.
"socal cholo influence goth font"?
http://www.graffitiverite.com/cb-cholowriting.htm


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sriracha said:


> oh, totally.
> except that the stickers are structural on a manitou.


umm no...the stickers pull off and they are pure black....good idea to put clear stickers back over them though


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> umm no...the stickers pull off and they are pure black....good idea to put clear stickers back over them though


i know, i know.
i was joking, saying that the stickers were designed to be part of the structural integrity.
it was uncalled for.
that's a nice bike, though.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> She's beautiful! I just got back from Moab last night. Porc rim remains #1 on my all time best trails list.


El Chingon,

Best Ever?!? Really? Don't get me wrong, I love me some Porc Rim (especially the singletrack stuff up top and the last section down to ***** Bill Canyon), but I got to think there are better trails - maybe even in Utah, no? I've never ridden Gooseberry, but heard that's great. What about that 'big loop' off of Amasa and then heading down Jackson's? That's super wicked! Hell, even the Fruita stuff is super fun (I know that's in CO)..

Anyway, it's always interesting to see why certain folks like certain trails better than others. At the end of the day, it's all personal preference. Of course, I've got about 10 favorite trails and my "favorite" usually depends on which one I rode most recently!  I'm doing a few things this summer that I know will eclipse some rides I've done in the past, but that's the beauty of exploring new areas.....

eio, sorry for the threadjack bro.

Chers,
EB


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

sriracha said:


> i know, i know.
> i was joking, saying that the stickers were designed to be part of the structural integrity.
> .


Geez, how'd the Manitou hater miss that joke?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Cant take off the blue stickers, would make the blue hadleys lonely. The bike is great though, light and mean.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

NO Way! Blue and orange are complimentary colors. The blue totally makes it. Plus, it accents the blue on the shock.....okay, enough bike color discussion.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Sick bike,IMO black is the best colour for the Vp free


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My thoughts exactly, had a black everything Ellsworth Dare. Built this bling bling VP Free. At present am building an Ellsworth ID. Gold frams with blue, it looks great again.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

i think the ano orange and blue hadley hubs look dope.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

very nice, the all black look is hot and id say it still needs a taller fork...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> eio, sorry for the threadjack bro.


Ehh whatever man.......no nazis here.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Ehh whatever man.......no nazis here.....


kill them all...no thread highjacks...please


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> kill them all...no thread highjacks...please


I stand corrected................


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]BAM BA LAM!...............I named her Black Betty.
> 
> Without further ado, here's Black Betty:


OK. Now she's done.

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I didn't get to hit Windrock this weekend     , but I did hit some local trails and all I could say is GAWDDAMN!

I'm sorry to say, as much as I loved my Chappy, and as good as a bike as it is........... this VPF completely smokes it in just about every way.

Anyody want to buy a Banshee Chaparral? Taking offers.................


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]OK.
> 
> Anyody want to buy a Banshee Chaparral? Taking offers.................


I will offer a buck...was going to say 50 cents, but I can be a buddy and double it


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will offer a buck...was going to say 50 cents, but I can be a buddy and double it


Hey! Enough outta you, FSR-knock-off boy............


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Hey! Enough outta you, FSR-knock-off boy............


no I ride an FSR patented bike


----------



## Dirts_Mcgee (Apr 24, 2006)

*Just saying what up!*

Met you and Bob up at Falls City last week-end. I had to join up w/mtbr, have to figure out how to get some of my pics on here. Nice ride. Is that the same one I saw in action up there? Should have thrown a leg over her while I had a chance. I must have been cought up in huck'n the V10. Take care, and drop a note if you want to ride this week-end at Post Canyon. I hopefully will be recovered from the digger I took on the E.T. booter.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Dirts_Mcgee said:


> Met you and Bob up at Falls City last week-end. I had to join up w/mtbr, have to figure out how to get some of my pics on here. Nice ride. Is that the same one I saw in action up there? Should have thrown a leg over her while I had a chance. I must have been cought up in huck'n the V10. Take care, and drop a note if you want to ride this week-end at Post Canyon. I hopefully will be recovered from the digger I took on the E.T. booter.


Hey dewd! 
Go here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1791702#poststop

Good meeting ya and you're V10 was pretty damn spiffy as well. Lots of kewl peeps out at FC.
And yulp. Same Betty different fork.

Heal up man and hit us up if you want to come up North, eh?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Freshpants said:


> IRD makes some black teflon-coated (I think) cassettes if you're really into the all black thing.
> Nice build. Go ride it.
> 
> FP


Those IRD cassettes are notoriuous poo... slip slip kachunk...

Def a bad idea!


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

e[I said:


> o]I stand corrected................


thats horrible!!
today is the national holocaust rememberance day... and thats a horrible pic to show 

anyways... the pic of the bike wont load...


----------



## Fase2k (Apr 27, 2006)

Totally amazing, man. I am drooling on my computer as I have almost the exact same setup (save for my partiality to rapid fire) on order......now if I can only wait 3-4 weeks...


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

Dnovick104 said:


> thats horrible!!
> today is the national holocaust rememberance day... and thats a horrible pic to show
> 
> anyways... the pic of the bike wont load...


Good thing this thread is almost a year old 

Sweet bike though!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Clean?*



Andrewpalooza said:


> I hate cleaning dry mud off of my bikes.


You don't _have_ to clean it off, you know. I don't. Bikes look best with dirt on them.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

e[I said:


> o]Windrock this weekend.......never been there + 1st time out on new bike = certain death


edit; doh! didn't realize this thread was brought back from the dead.

still, some cool windrock pics you may not have seen...

http://www.highgearracing.com/index2.html


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

nice lookin bike, ive ridden a vp free, and seemed to like it, except the one i rode had its front fork super soft and rear suspension super stiff


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

zocchi ryder said:


> Are those 2005 Jr.ts? If so are they up to par?


It WAS a 2004 Super T w/ 2005 lowers.

And yes, it ruled the universe as I knew it.

Rockin' a 66sl now.


----------

